# Trying to figure out my feelings



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Blunt post alert. But I need opinions here.
Found out my wife cheated on me a month ago but she’s lying and telling me she didn’t. I don’t believe her. So I’ve blocked her. I’ve been hooking up with random chicks but I think I finally found the woman of my dreams. She’s got a boyfriend but she says she will break up with him but hasn’t yet. I have her working with my company taking on the manager role. She doesn’t claim me on her social media accounts.
Does anyone think she’ll leave this guy for me?
And no she doesn’t know I’m separated from my wife. Wife plans on filing for divorce anyway so what’s the point in me telling her? I consider my wife my ex wife anyway. Done with her.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Bobthebuilder said:


> Blunt post alert. But I need opinions here.
> Found out my wife cheated on me a month ago but she’s lying and telling me she didn’t. I don’t believe her. So I’ve blocked her. I’ve been hooking up with random chicks but I think I finally found the woman of my dreams. She’s got a boyfriend but she says she will break up with him but hasn’t yet. I have her working with my company taking on the manager role. She doesn’t claim me on her social media accounts.
> Does anyone think she’ll leave this guy for me?
> And no she doesn’t know I’m separated from my wife. Wife plans on filing for divorce anyway so what’s the point in me telling her? I consider my wife my ex wife anyway. Done with her.


Wow...in 30 days you found the woman of your dreams? Another cheater? Yeah...this should work out well.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> Wow...in 30 days you found the woman of your dreams? Another cheater? Yeah...this should work out well.


But she's not married. Divorced. I've fallen for her. It's just a boyfriend. You don't think she'll break up with him?


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Bobthebuilder said:


> But she's not married. Divorced. I've fallen for her. It's just a boyfriend. You don't think she'll break up with him?


Just a boyfriend? She is in a committed relationship no? Having sex with him and you? How about you just tell him you are in love with his girl?


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> Just a boyfriend? She is in a committed relationship no? Having sex with him and you? How about you just tell him you are in love with his girl?


I want to do that but don't want to make her mad.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Bobthebuilder said:


> I want to do that but don't want to make her mad.


Clearly she does not feel the same way about you. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> Clearly she does not feel the same way about you. 🤷🏼‍♀️


But why would she work at my company if she didn't?


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Bobthebuilder said:


> But why would she work at my company if she didn't?


The paycheck?


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> The paycheck?


I want to believe she will break up with him. I'm in a bad place emotionally right now


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Bobthebuilder said:


> I want to believe she will break up with him. I'm in a bad place emotionally right now


I’m sure you are. How long have you been married? How old are you?


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> I’m sure you are. How long have you been married? How old are you?


46. Been married since October of last year. Been together for close to 6. Been separated for 4 months but tried to work things out. Caught her in a text conversation with someone Wife says it wasn't what I thought and that she hasn't cheated. I just believe she's cheated. but I don't believe her. So I met and texted women because she broke my heart. But finally met this girl and she seems like my type and I am head over heels but she has this boyfriend that she says she is going to break up with. 

You don't think she feels for me the same way I feel for her? I showed my wife photos of me and her to let her know we are done and I have moved on.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Bobthebuilder said:


> 46. Been married since October of last year. Been together for close to 6. Been separated for 4 months but tried to work things out. Caught her in a text conversation with someone Wife says it wasn't what I thought and that she hasn't cheated. I just believe she's cheated. but I don't believe her. So I met and texted women because she broke my heart. But finally met this girl and she seems like my type and I am head over heels but she has this boyfriend that she says she is going to break up with.
> 
> You don't think she feels for me the same way I feel for her? I showed my wife photos of me and her to let her know we are done and I have moved on.


You are making really bad decisions. 
You don’t even know this girl and she doesn’t know you. 

You are lying to this girl by telling her you have an ex wife which isn’t true. How do you know she isn’t lying to you about 1. Wanting to be with you. 2. Maybe she is married too. 3. She will leave her bf for you. 

There is no rush. Divorce your wife and heal from it. If this girl truly is the one for you she will leave her man and be with you. And she will do it without being pressured by you. Tell her the truth about who you are and what is really happening to you.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Once a cheater always a cheater. Your new girlfriend is a cheater, sorry. It doesn’t matter if she is married or not.

Don’t do anything stupid to get fired. That’s the last thing you need. You need to get it together man.


----------



## coquille (May 8, 2018)

Bobthebuilder said:


> 46. Been married since October of last year. Been together for close to 6. Been separated for 4 months but tried to work things out. Caught her in a text conversation with someone Wife says it wasn't what I thought and that she hasn't cheated. I just believe she's cheated. but I don't believe her. So I met and texted women because she broke my heart. But finally met this girl and she seems like my type and I am head over heels but she has this boyfriend that she says she is going to break up with.
> 
> You don't think she feels for me the same way I feel for her? I showed my wife photos of me and her to let her know we are done and I have moved on.


You are moving too quickly with this woman and you are head over heels because you are trying to get attached to anyone that makes you forget the hurt caused by your wife's cheating. I am sorry you have to deal with a cheating wife. The best you can do right now is sort out your marriage. You are separating from a cheater and falling for another cheater. That won't work. Sounds like she is not going to leave her boyfriend for you, and even if she does, you are not in a good place emotionally to start a new relationship. 
Just take things easy and focus on the situation with your wife. Are you working through things with her? Are you seeing a marriage counselor? Are you going to divorce? First things first. Do not jump into a relationship with anyone right now, let alone with someone who is cheating on her partner.


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

You are in no way shape or form ready to be dating. You are setting yourself up for WAY more emotional trauma. Trust me. This woman is not THE ONE.

Read this: *You can't trust yourself. Take time to heal.*

My advice: Take a good year off from women before you put yourself out there. You have a lot of internal work to do in the meantime, like answering the big picture question: *Why am I attracted to women who are cheaters? *

Check out my website at dadstartingover.com. Give the DSO Fraternity a try. LOTS of men who exactly in your shoes from all over the world. We chat together in groups and in live meetings on a regular basis.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

coquille said:


> You are moving too quickly with this woman and you are head over heels because you are trying to get attached to anyone that makes you forget the hurt caused by your wife's cheating. I am sorry you have to deal with a cheating wife. The best you can do right now is sort out your marriage. You are separating from a cheater and falling for another cheater. That won't work. Sounds like she is not going to leave her boyfriend for you, and even if she does, you are not in a good place emotionally to start a new relationship.
> Just take things easy and focus on the situation with your wife. Are you working through things with her? Are you seeing a marriage counselor? Are you going to divorce? First things first. Do not jump into a relationship with anyone right now, let alone with someone who is cheating on her partner.


No. We tried counseling...didn't work. She has too much attitude and can't be the woman I need. So now she's cheated, talking divorce, but I've already moved on and showed her in photos that I've moved on.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Bobthebuilder said:


> No. We tried counseling...didn't work. She has too much attitude and can't be the woman I need. So now she's cheated, talking divorce, but I've already moved on and showed her in photos that I've moved on.


You haven’t moved on. No one moves on that quickly. You being the other man to a women is not moving on. 

You are the other man. You are not her man.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Bobthebuilder said:


> No. We tried counseling...didn't work. She has too much attitude and can't be the woman I need. So now she's cheated, talking divorce, but I've already moved on and showed her in photos that I've moved on.


That was dumb. You are married and now YOU are the cheater. You gave evidence she can use against YOU.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> That was dumb. You are married and now YOU are the cheater. You gave evidence she can use against YOU.


She needed to know she was replaced. And if she was hurt by it. Fine. She broke my heart so now she can know what it's like to see me in bed with someone else. 
We live in a no fault state. 
Plus she cheated first. 
I don't understand...you all are coming hard at me. I am just trying to live my life. I blocked my wife afterward sending it to her. She doesn't know much about my and my gf. I just told her how she's my everything now and that thanks to her cheating and lies, I've moved on quickly.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Bobthebuilder said:


> She needed to know she was replaced. And if she was hurt by it. Fine. She broke my heart so now she can know what it's like to see me in bed with someone else.
> We live in a no fault state.
> Plus she cheated first.
> I don't understand...you all are coming hard at me. I am just trying to live my life. I blocked my wife afterward sending it to her. She doesn't know much about my and my gf. I just told her how she's my everything now and that thanks to her cheating and lies, I've moved on quickly.


That woman is NOT your girlfriend. She is another mans girlfriend 😂
Sounds like all you want is your wife hurt. She was screwing someone else so I doubts she cares you are.
You sir, are in for a world of hurt if you don’t get yourself together.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Whether she leaves him likely depends on what she thinks you have to offer.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

That's quite a whirlwind of a month!

Are you sure your wife was cheating or were you looking for a reason to "hook up with random chicks"? You sure have been busy. And, in love again already. You don't sound 46. 

Has your wife moved out or have you? Blocking someone isn't really that big of a deal. File for divorce if you are so certain then you can be honest that she is actually your ex. 

You might even want to stop and take a moment for yourself to heal, before you continue this spiral. Good luck.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

theloveofmylife said:


> That's quite a whirlwind of a month!
> 
> Are you sure your wife was cheating or were you looking for a reason to "hook up with random chicks"? You sure have been busy. And, in love again already. You don't sound 46.
> 
> ...


Yes she moved out see months ago. She kept an apartment she had before we got married which was one of my issues with her. She didn't want to put in bills at my house but continue to pay at the apartment so she moved out and back into her apartment.
I am 46... turned in January this year, wife is 39, and girlfriend is 50.
I hate myself for wasting so much time trying to make things works with the wife.
I don't have physical proof that she cheated but I do believe that she has. Just a feeling I get.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

“Trying to figure out my feelings”
What is your vision and life plan? How do you want to be and improve as a man, physically, emotionally, financially, relationships? Do you have a plan for this year? 3-5 years?

if not, start with that and stop worrying about your feelings. You’ll be much better off.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Bobthebuilder said:


> She needed to know she was replaced. And if she was hurt by it. Fine. She broke my heart so now she can know what it's like to see me in bed with someone else.
> We live in a no fault state.
> Plus she cheated first.
> I don't understand...you all are coming hard at me. I am just trying to live my life. I blocked my wife afterward sending it to her. She doesn't know much about my and my gf. I just told her how she's my everything now and that thanks to her cheating and lies, I've moved on quickly.


You sound and act just like a teenager. Feelings and hormones are your God. Chasing after girls like they hold the secret to life. Thinking you found your soulmate because you are high on dopamine. Making your wife jealous, keeping secrets from your eff buddy. Screwing someone who committed herself to someone else. 

You have some hard lessons in life coming. This is the opposite of how a grown man should behave sir.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Bobthebuilder said:


> I don't understand...you all are coming hard at me. I am just trying to live my life.


Well, we are just strangers, we don't know who you are. So we have no ax to grind here, no dog in this fight.
Read your own first post again. It reads like a sequence, one after another, of very unwise decisions. That's what people are trying to point out to you. Of course you can take it or leave it.


----------



## Harold Demure (Oct 21, 2020)

Okay man, think there are two issues here.

Firstly, your marriage. I think whether she cheated or not is immaterial because it seems pretty obvious from your posts that it was over. You live in a no blame state so the major hurt here that I can see is to yourself. It seems to me that you are still in a very emotional state here trying to deal with the hurt caused by your marriage break up. I really think you need to recognise this cuts a lot deeper than you realise and I would thoroughly recommend you seek professional help.

Whether your photos of you and your girlfriend upset or hurt your wife, I don’t know but I would think it will harden any feelings she may have towards you.

Secondly, your new relationship. For all we know, this girl may be the one of your dreams but I do think you need to slow down a bit with her. Take a few steps back, recognise that she needs to end her current relationship before becoming too involved and then talk to her about where you think this relationship is going. Not saying you need to dump her, just saying that I think you should treat this new relationship as you would have if you both met some 20 years ago, nice and slowly with a common understanding.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Bobthebuilder said:


> But she's not married. Divorced.


How much do you know about the causes of her divorce?



> I've fallen for her.


That's the hormones talking. You don't have to do everything they tell you to. 



> It's just a boyfriend. You don't think she'll break up with him?


She may break up with him, who knows. But if she's any good, she won't get together with you without knowing a WHOLE lot more about you. _Especially_ as she's an employee. If she's any good, she won't make that decision simply based on impulse. 



> She broke my heart so now she can know what it's like to see me in bed with someone else.


I am hoping this doesn't mean you took a photo of you in bed with the new woman, and sent it to your wife, without the new woman's permission. When she finds out, she may not be very happy about that. And she might even conclude that there is still some unfinished emotional business between you and your wife.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Bobthebuilder said:


> Blunt post alert. But I need opinions here.


I'm not sure what you meant by this, I'd have thought you were ok w/ people being blunt, but later you feel everyone is coming at you.

You're going too fast. Get out of one relationship before you start the next, and start it w/ someone who has done the same. Will be messy at work if your relationship doesn't work out?

IDK if your GF will leave her beau for you, she probably doesn't know if you will leave your W in the end or not. Don't bother telling me whether you will, what I believe isn't important. If I met someone who wanted their ex to know about us, I would know that person was still in the last relationship and be out the door.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Curious how you ended up so emotionally involved with this new fling, almost comical.

A lay is a lay but for you after 30 days it's like losing your virginity all over again.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Bobthebuilder said:


> *I don't understand...you all are coming hard at me. I am just trying to live my life.*


I want you to say this face to face to your cheating so called girlfriend's boyfriend. Let's see what he has to say to you about you just trying to live your life. How dandy that you're trying to steal another man's woman and you're acting all hurt that she hasn't dump him yet. Most likely she'll dump you first, while she milks as much $$$ as possible from you. Yo u sound, immoral, and a whinny dude that can't have what he wants right away. Anyway you'll get yours yet. Karma is a *****.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

He became a BS and OM at the same time


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

You need to be alone. You are not stable You will use other girls. Like ur ex did


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> He became a BS and OM at the same time


What does BS and OM stand for?


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Curious how you ended up so emotionally involved with this new fling, almost comical.
> 
> A lay is a lay but for you after 30 days it's like losing your virginity all over again.


She's hot, blonde and looks good for her age...she's 50 and looks to be my age...5 years younger. She doesn't act miserable like the wife does. She's fun.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

SpinyNorman said:


> I'm not sure what you meant by this, I'd have thought you were ok w/ people being blunt, but later you feel everyone is coming at you.
> 
> You're going too fast. Get out of one relationship before you start the next, and start it w/ someone who has done the same. Will be messy at work if your relationship doesn't work out?
> 
> IDK if your GF will leave her beau for you, she probably doesn't know if you will leave your W in the end or not. Don't bother telling me whether you will, what I believe isn't important. If I met someone who wanted their ex to know about us, I would know that person was still in the last relationship and be out the door.


What I mean by blunt is by the whole situation. I know some may not approve but I wanted opinions. I wanted to know that since she's working for my company, and saying she will leave her boyfriend( not husband, no legal ties) will she actually do it soon? I pay her pretty well, affectionate and let her know she's my everything. I'm DONE with my lying cheating wife. She's dead to me. She's the only one I want. she's the one.
I believe she will leave him.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Yoni said:


> You need to be alone. You are not stable You will use other girls. Like ur ex did


I'm not using her.. and I don't know who my wife is using screwing nor do I give 2 craps....exactly what I told her. I let her know that I'm glad she cheated on me because I found the woman of my dreams. I let her know she's my everything..my queen.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> I want you to say this face to face to your cheating so called girlfriend's boyfriend. Let's see what he has to say to you about you just trying to live your life. How dandy that you're trying to steal another man's woman and you're acting all hurt that she hasn't dump him yet. Most likely she'll dump you first, while she milks as much $$$ as possible from you. Yo u sound, immoral, and a whinny dude that can't have what he wants right away. Anyway you'll get yours yet. Karma is a ***.


You sound mad for no reason. I'm the one who got cheated on and deserve to be with this woman. She's the one. She makes me feel like I am appreciated. I treat her so good...no way would she dump me.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Bobthebuilder said:


> I'm not using her.. and I don't know who my wife is using screwing nor do I give 2 craps....exactly what I told her. I let her know that I'm glad she cheated on me because I found the woman of my dreams. I let her know she's my everything..my queen.


My queen! 😂 Jesus Christ on a cracker. 😂😂


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Bobthebuilder said:


> But why would she work at my company if she didn't?


Maybe because you made her a manager.
Money talks, makes getting naked with the boss, easier.

She knows you are a cheater, and, very few want to marry a cheater.
She being a cheater, knows it is too risky.

Can I say, too much drama?

This manager of yours is a cake-eater. She is happy getting it two ways, from two lovers.

Watch that female, cheating manager's bookkeeping skills, she may skim _that cream_ off the top, also.
Having dishonest people working for me would make me nervous.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Here's the deal: You posted on an internet forum. You asked questions. You got answers. Don't like the answers? Don't ask the questions.

And, for what it's worth, your asking complete strangers (instead of the woman you are involved with) whether or not we think she'll leave her bf for you. How the hell would we know? We don't know her. You do. So why aren't you asking HER???

I mean, c'mon man ... You sound like a teenager here. "Do you think she loves me?" "Do you think she'll dump the other guy to be with me?" Guess what? Adults pose these important questions to the person they're involved with - face to face.

Don't get all bent that you're getting the feedback you're getting here. Frankly, it sounds like you already know what you're going to do anyway. So go do what you want to do. Jeesh. You sound more like a teen aged boy than a grown man. Seriously.

ETA: The title of your thread states you are trying to figure out your feelings. That doesn't bode well for this supposed relationship-made-in-heaven. But just hang in there for a few years, and when the hot sex dies down, come back and let us know how you feel. Honestly, you should take time to heal from your marriage failing before jumping ALL IN on this current "thing."


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Bobthebuilder said:


> What I mean by blunt is by the whole situation. I know some may not approve but I wanted opinions. I wanted to know that since she's working for my company, and saying she will leave her boyfriend( not husband, no legal ties) will she actually do it soon? I pay her pretty well, affectionate and let her know she's my everything. I'm DONE with my lying cheating wife. She's dead to me. She's the only one I want. she's the one.
> I believe she will leave him.


You pay her pretty well... holy ****. You are asking for a sexual harassment suit.

Yes, full speed ahead. This will turn out wonderfully. She doesn’t act like your wife because she ISNT your wife.

If you were her “king” she’d have left him already. You don’t get it.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It’s her decision and it’s her timing. Your role is to wait and see if she does what she says she will.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

You're 46? You sound like you're 14. Grow up dude.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

I don't understand the harassment comments.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

She's your rebound. When reality sets in, when she has responsibilities with you instead of just fun, or when her boyfriend finds out, she may decide to stop screwing you. When that happens, and you still keep sniffing around, she can just file for sexual harassment and sue you. Wake up before you lose your business too.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Bobthebuilder said:


> Blunt post alert. But I need opinions here.
> Found out my wife cheated on me a month ago but she’s lying and telling me she didn’t. I don’t believe her. So I’ve blocked her. I’ve been hooking up with random chicks but I think I finally found the woman of my dreams. She’s got a boyfriend but she says she will break up with him but hasn’t yet. I have her working with my company taking on the manager role. She doesn’t claim me on her social media accounts.
> Does anyone think she’ll leave this guy for me?
> And no she doesn’t know I’m separated from my wife. Wife plans on filing for divorce anyway so what’s the point in me telling her? I consider my wife my ex wife anyway. Done with her.


Bob, you are headed for some trouble. I think you should SLOW DOWN.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Bobthebuilder said:


> She's hot, blonde and looks good for her age...she's 50 and looks to be my age...5 years younger. She doesn't act miserable like the wife does. She's fun.


With all this drama and chaos and whackadoodle behavior in this situation, your hook-up chick will be miserable shortly as well.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Bobthebuilder said:


> I don't understand the harassment comments.


You soon will.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

theloveofmylife said:


> She's your rebound. When reality sets in, when she has responsibilities with you instead of just fun, or when her boyfriend finds out, she may decide to stop screwing you. When that happens, and you still keep sniffing around, she can just file for sexual harassment and sue you. Wake up before you lose your business too.


I don't think...and highly doubt, that she would ever file sexual harassment charges. I own my company. I practically let her run the businesses. It doesn't make sense for her to file sexual harassment charges. She wanted to work there at my company. Some are right, I shouldn't be asking if she will leave him. I know she will. Her working at my job says alot that she wants to be at my company showing support. She's picking up where my wife left off. She fired a girl and is taking charge. She's holding things down while I work at my day job during the week. I feel way more appreciated than I did with my wife. 

I guess it really doesn't matter that we are not on each other's fb pages. She's on my company fb page. She doesn't post but shes on there. She more than likely will post more when she breaks things off with her boyfriend.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Bobthebuilder said:


> No. We tried counseling...didn't work. She has too much attitude and can't be the woman I need. So now she's cheated, talking divorce, but I've already moved on and showed her in photos that I've moved on.


Yes, you are in a very bad place emotionally.

At your age, this kind of behaviour is very concerning.

You should take some time off work, get yourself to a hospital or doctor. Have your employers expressed any concerns, been called into the office by a senior for a talk?


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Luckylucky said:


> Yes, you are in a very bad place emotionally.
> 
> At your age, this kind of behaviour is very concerning.
> 
> You should take some time off work, get yourself to a hospital or doctor. Have your employers expressed any concerns, been called into the office by a senior for a talk?


Doesn't make sense that you would quote that post I made and say I am in a very bad place emotionally. I don't see what I said.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

You my friend, are standing at ground zero of what we like to call, 'hysterical bonding'.

Do what you need to do, but do be advised that you are in for rough seas in the foreseeable future, not a calm, idyllic lagoon. 

Given the state you are in, your emotions are volatile and HIGHLY subject to change. You really, really, shouldn't be making any big life decisions right now.

Like this girl and want to keep having sex with her? Then by all means do so, but for the love of God, you are having an affair. The woman you are sleeping with is having an affair. There is absolute zero about what you have going on that is emotionally healthy or balanced ... and that is all ok. As long as you can clearly recognize that it isn't healthy or balanced.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Deejo said:


> You my friend, are standing at ground zero of what we like to call, 'hysterical bonding'.
> 
> Do what you need to do, but do be advised that you are in for rough seas in the foreseeable future, not a calm, idyllic lagoon.
> 
> ...


This analysis of me isn't making any sense. Volatile? I haven't hurt anyone...making big life decisions? I'm fine! The only thing I have an issue with is hating myself for trying to make things work with the wife. I am not longer trying to do that. I've blocked her. I don't want to talk to her. I've moved on...and I don't see the issue with showing her that I've moved on. SHE contacted me when I was on a trip with another woman, asking me about if I filed for divorce yet. Shouldn't someone be asking about her state of mind? I'm not having an affair...me and the wife are not together. What's wrong with me showing off the new girlfriend to her??? What's wrong with me moving on?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Bobthebuilder said:


> What I mean by blunt is by the whole situation. I know some may not approve but I wanted opinions. I wanted to know that since she's working for my company, and saying she will leave her boyfriend( not husband, no legal ties) will she actually do it soon? I pay her pretty well, affectionate and let her know she's my everything. I'm DONE with my lying cheating wife. She's dead to me. She's the only one I want. she's the one.
> I believe she will leave him.


Are you NOT worried about any sort of sexual harassment issues here?? Not that she is, but she is WORKING for you and YOU are having sex with her? Umm, hate to say this, but that could be a WORLD of hurt for you if you breakup and/or really piss her off.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> Are you NOT worried about any sort of sexual harassment issues here?? Not that she is, but she is WORKING for you and YOU are having sex with her? Umm, hate to say this, but that could be a WORLD of hurt for you if you breakup and/or really piss her off.


I'm not worried. People get together and get into relationships at work places all the time and they don't file sexual harassment charges on them.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

If she was serious about you she would have already left her partner.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Bobthebuilder said:


> This analysis of me isn't making any sense. Volatile? I haven't hurt anyone...making big life decisions? I'm fine! The only thing I have an issue with is hating myself for trying to make things work with the wife. I am not longer trying to do that. I've blocked her. I don't want to talk to her. I've moved on...and I don't see the issue with showing her that I've moved on.


You aren't "showing her you moved on", you are WILLFULLY trying to hurt her. That can be understandable because you've been betrayed, but that isn't MOVING ON. You are NOT emotionally fine with ANY OF THIS.



> SHE contacted me when I was on a trip with another woman, asking me about if I filed for divorce yet. Shouldn't someone be asking about her state of mind?


No, her asking, after being blocked, if you have started the divorce is NORMAL -- trying to communicate with a soon-to-be-ex on the timeline of what is happening. That isn't irrational at all.



> I'm not having an affair...me and the wife are not together. What's wrong with me showing off the new girlfriend to her??? What's wrong with me moving on?


So, YOU ARE HAVING AN AFFAIR. has nothing to do with your wife. It has to do with the fact that YOU ARE HAVING SEX with someone who is ALREADY in a relationship. The fact that it's a boyfriend, or Husband, it's STILL CHEATING.
So, YOU are cheating with a woman who is already attached to someone else. In addition, SHE IS CHEATING WITH YOU. So SHE is a cheater. Some dream woman -- she's just like your wife if you believe that SHE cheated.
She may be better emotionally for you, but she is still a cheater --do you REALLY want that in your life? Do you REALLY want your relationship to START with cheating?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Bobthebuilder said:


> I'm not worried. People get together and get into relationships at work places all the time and they don't file sexual harassment charges on them.


There are many who DO file them, especially if it is against someone who is in a higher position than them -- like, you know, THEIR BOSS. Good Lord you have to have been in a cave to NOT have heard about all that is going on the past 10-15 years about this. Endless Harassment training, etc.?

There are many who DO get together AS CO-WORKERS - my wife and I are an example but she didn't WORK FOR ME, and I didn't work FOR HER. YOUR situation is quite different.

Example: the case COULD be made by her (not saying she WILL but... as an example) -- you said that you would give her a job if she started having sex with you. She felt pressure to give in as she really needed a job. Then the sexual relationship soured, and you fired her. Guess WHAT -- you are in deep crapola with the lawyers.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't understand why you posted here. You argue with everyone's perspectives. Fine by me. I'm really glad I'm not you. Go screw your gf. Divorce your wife. Live the dream. People like you always have me wondering why you even bother to keep posting and arguing. Totally pointless.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Bobthebuilder said:


> Doesn't make sense that you would quote that post I made and say I am in a very bad place emotionally. I don't see what I said.


You said it. You’re in a bad place emotionally. And every single action and word you say shows this.

It’s always very concerning when someone can’t see it, argues it, and so on.

A person with insight into their behaviour can actually say, ‘I think I’m not doing so good, I’m not thinking straight, I think I’m going crazy’.

These are the people that are sane and rational, and have a great chance at getting better.

Your behaviour is alarming. But specifically, I chose the post about a 40-something adult sending a photo of the woman of his dreams to his spouse to prove he’s ok, he’s fine, he’s moved on.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Get divorced first. Seek professional help to figure out some healthy feelings and how to deal with feelings like an adult.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Bobthebuilder said:


> Blunt post alert. But I need opinions here.
> Found out my wife cheated on me a month ago but she’s lying and telling me she didn’t. I don’t believe her. So I’ve blocked her. I’ve been hooking up with random chicks but I think I finally found the woman of my dreams. She’s got a boyfriend but she says she will break up with him but hasn’t yet. I have her working with my company taking on the manager role. She doesn’t claim me on her social media accounts.
> Does anyone think she’ll leave this guy for me?
> And no she doesn’t know I’m separated from my wife. Wife plans on filing for divorce anyway so what’s the point in me telling her? I consider my wife my ex wife anyway. Done with her.


Slow down ffs! You will not find happiness in an unavailable woman, you sound like you have lost the plot completely.
Why would this woman want to break up with her boyfriend and be with as far as she knows a cheating married man. I guess she is pulling a fast one and you are stupid enough to fall for it.
Go to therapy and sort out your **** first before thinking about another woman.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Bobthebuilder said:


> But why would she work at my company if she didn't?


Errr, because she needs a job and a salary perhaps not because she really wants to **** the boss? You really are not thinking straight. in fact this could backfire on you with a harassment suit. Is there a big age difference between you? Did you coerce her into a relationship with you? You sound like you are a bit messed up, you need therapy.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Bobthebuilder said:


> I don't think...and highly doubt, that she would ever file sexual harassment charges. I own my company. I practically let her run the businesses. It doesn't make sense for her to file sexual harassment charges. She wanted to work there at my company. Some are right, I shouldn't be asking if she will leave him. I know she will. Her working at my job says alot that she wants to be at my company showing support. She's picking up where my wife left off. She fired a girl and is taking charge. She's holding things down while I work at my day job during the week. I feel way more appreciated than I did with my wife.
> 
> I guess it really doesn't matter that we are not on each other's fb pages. She's on my company fb page. She doesn't post but shes on there. She more than likely will post more when she breaks things off with her boyfriend.


You feel appreciated because she fired someone? You need help


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Hey... this story sounds familiar, have you posted before??


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Bobthebuilder said:


> I don't think...and highly doubt, that she would ever file sexual harassment charges. I own my company. I practically let her run the businesses. It doesn't make sense for her to file sexual harassment charges. She wanted to work there at my company. Some are right, I shouldn't be asking if she will leave him. I know she will. Her working at my job says alot that she wants to be at my company showing support. She's picking up where my wife left off. She fired a girl and is taking charge. She's holding things down while I work at my day job during the week. I feel way more appreciated than I did with my wife.
> 
> I guess it really doesn't matter that we are not on each other's fb pages. She's on my company fb page. She doesn't post but shes on there. She more than likely will post more when she breaks things off with her boyfriend.


So your wife is a horrible person that made your life miserable. Did someone walk you into the courthouse at gunpoint to marry her? You picked her! So maybe you should examine the fact you picked a person to marry that is such a terrible person. Or maybe examine that it wasn’t 100% your wife that made your marriage crappy in the first place. 

Now let me tell you a story, my college friend began an affair with a startup business owner, in an industry that had potential for great success. She screwed her way into a management roll and then he became so enamored with her he gave her 10% ownership of his company after she divorced her husband “for him”. (This is the point we became ex friends). One year later, she was filing sexual harassment claims and suing him for gross sexual misconduct, got a restraining order so he couldn’t even show up to his OWN business, and she took it over. The judge gave her 51% ownership 2 years later because she was running the business alone. She sold the company and then, opened two more just like it, with zero involvement from him, sullying his name and giving him a legal record. She is now a multimillionaire. I hear she will never marry again because she doesn’t want any man to screw her out of her fortune. Literally. Hope your orgasms are worth it.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Luckylucky said:


> Hey... this story sounds familiar, have you posted before??


No.

I guess I'm just angry still. I thought my ex wife had already filed the divorce papers...she calls me at work and is asking me questions to put in the divorce papers. She pissed me off so much. I hate her. I'm still so mad at her. She kept trying to call me at work so I told her I would unblock her but I just ended up showing her more photos of her and me together letting her know I'm happy. She's a miserable person who I lost love for when I found out she was cheating. Shes a low life w****


----------



## Overwhelmedagain (Apr 24, 2021)

Bobthebuilder said:


> No.
> 
> I guess I'm just angry still. I thought my ex wife had already filed the divorce papers...she calls me at work and is asking me questions to put in the divorce papers. She pissed me off so much. I hate her. I'm still so mad at her. She kept trying to call me at work so I told her I would unblock her but I just ended up showing her more photos of her and me together letting her know I'm happy. She's a miserable person who I lost love for when I found out she was cheating. Shes a low life w****


You don’t sound happy.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Overwhelmedagain said:


> You don’t sound happy.


I am happy. I showed her more photos since she wants to file for divorce she needs to know that me and her ARE happy. I told her to contact lawyers. She's such a miserable b****


----------



## Overwhelmedagain (Apr 24, 2021)

Bobthebuilder said:


> I am happy. I showed her more photos since she wants to file for divorce she needs to know that me and her ARE happy. I told her to contact lawyers. She's such a miserable b****


What are photos going to prove?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Bobthebuilder said:


> I am happy. I showed her more photos since she wants to file for divorce she needs to know that me and her ARE happy. I told her to contact lawyers. She's such a miserable b****


You are happy while calling someone a miserable *****? Do you realize how silly and immature you look by sending pics to your wife just to piss her off?

I don't think you can see it, but you really are acting like a very immature person and not thinking straight. You thought your wife was cheating, with no proof other than some texts. Maybe she was, maybe she wasn't. Your solution is to just start sleeping around. Now you are the other man in an affair with a woman that has used you to get a job. I know you think she is the perfect girl and you will live happily ever after. I assume you felt like that with your wife at some point. What happens when your affair partner doesn't leave her current boyfriend and/or grows tired of your affair and everything goes sour? Will you fire her and get sued or keep her on and have a painful reminder of your stupidity? You can't see it right now, but you seem to be moving from a bad situation to a worse situation.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Bobthebuilder said:


> No.
> 
> I guess I'm just angry still. I thought my ex wife had already filed the divorce papers...she calls me at work and is asking me questions to put in the divorce papers. She pissed me off so much. I hate her. I'm still so mad at her. She kept trying to call me at work so I told her I would unblock her but I just ended up showing her more photos of her and me together letting her know I'm happy. She's a miserable person who I lost love for when I found out she was cheating. Shes a low life w****


You've proved your point to you wife -- you've moved on. STOP with the sharing of pics of your current gf. Does your GF KNOW that you are doing this? I bet SHE would not be happy.
Second, you are FULL of anger -- and YOU need to process that -- not your wife, not your gf, YOU. Please get to IC so that you get right with yourself on this. It isn't healthy for you to have so much anger all the time.

Be calm with your wife -- just answer the questions and get the D paperwork filed. SHE is obviously done with you also -- make it quick and painless for you both.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> You've proved your point to you wife -- you've moved on. STOP with the sharing of pics of your current gf. Does your GF KNOW that you are doing this? I bet SHE would not be happy.
> Second, you are FULL of anger -- and YOU need to process that -- not your wife, not your gf, YOU. Please get to IC so that you get right with yourself on this. It isn't healthy for you to have so much anger all the time.
> 
> Be calm with your wife -- just answer the questions and get the D paperwork filed. SHE is obviously done with you also -- make it quick and painless for you both.


The wife contacted her and told her I was sending photos of her and me. She told me. I told her to ignore her.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> You've proved your point to you wife -- you've moved on. STOP with the sharing of pics of your current gf. Does your GF KNOW that you are doing this? I bet SHE would not be happy.
> Second, you are FULL of anger -- and YOU need to process that -- not your wife, not your gf, YOU. Please get to IC so that you get right with yourself on this. It isn't healthy for you to have so much anger all the time.
> 
> Be calm with your wife -- just answer the questions and get the D paperwork filed. SHE is obviously done with you also -- make it quick and painless for you both.


Lol, the girlfriend doesn't even know he is married! I can only imagine the conversation. "Hey honey, I forgot to mention that I'm married. It's okay, we are getting divorced. My wife started the paperwork today. Oh, and by the way, I've been sending her pics of you to help twist the knife in the back of that miserable *****!" If the girlfriend has half a brain the next sound is the door slamming behind her as she leaves. 

OP is setting himself up for a major life implosion.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Bobthebuilder said:


> The wife contacted her and told her I was sending photos of her and me. She told me. I told her to ignore her.


I thought you said previously that she didn't know you were separated from your wife? I took that to mean she didn't know you were married. Did she actually think you were still married and just having an affair? That might be even worse. 

Maybe this will work out. You are both unrepentant cheaters, so you have that in common.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Geez I wonder how this will end…


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I thought you said previously that she didn't know you were separated from your wife? I took that to mean she didn't know you were married. Did she actually think you were still married and just having an affair? That might be even worse.
> 
> Maybe this will work out. You are both unrepentant cheaters, so you have that in common.


She didn't know until wife contacted her! The wife told that she " don't want me" and told her about the photos. She's fine she just don't want me to send photos anymore.


----------



## Overwhelmedagain (Apr 24, 2021)

Bobthebuilder said:


> She didn't know until wife contacted her! The wife told that she " don't want me" and told her about the photos. She's fine she just don't want me to send photos anymore.


Let’s hope your wife forwards the emails to her boyfriend.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Girl_power said:


> Geez I wonder how this will end…


Enlighten me🤔 Because I can see it ending differently than you all think


----------



## Overwhelmedagain (Apr 24, 2021)

Bobthebuilder said:


> Enlighten me🤔 Because I can see it ending differently than you all think


Has your “girlfriend” broken up with her boyfriend yet?


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> Geez I wonder how this will end…


No you don't.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

SpinyNorman said:


> No you don't.


I’m going to go with not good.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Bobthebuilder said:


> Enlighten me🤔 Because I can see it ending differently than you all think


Of course you do, we aren't living your life. We can only go by what you've said here and it paints a really scary story.

Your first post said your wife cheated on you 1 month ago, although you didn't have any proof I'll just assume you are right. For that you do deserve some sympathy and have a right to be bitter. From there you go totally down hill.

In the course of one month you slept around with "random chicks" and found the woman of your dreams. She has a boyfriend and you are still married, so yes, you are in an affair.
In that same month you've put this affair partner (AP) in charge of your business. You've said she is your everything, your queen. Yet you are okay with your queen still having sex with her boyfriend? I presume they still are having sex, since she hasn't broken up with him, what else would they be doing. And if she says she isn't, safe to assume she is lying.
You started this new relationship with a lie yourself by not telling your AP that you were still married. Even if divorce was imminent someone you want to spend you life with deserves to know about that. And the way she finds out is from your wife telling her that you have been sending pics of her.
You come here asking "Does anyone think she’ll leave this guy for me?" I think you even mentioned something along the lines that maybe you shouldn't keep pressing your AP to dump her BF. So I take that to mean you don't want to smother her and prevent her from sleeping with both of you is she chooses.

It is scary that you don't see how unhinged this all is. You asked, " Shouldn't someone be asking about her state of mind?", referring to your wife, because she contacted you about divorce while you were on a trip with another woman. Yes we should be asking about her mental state. I hope she is okay. She is probably thanking her lucky stars to be rid of you. You appear to be the most horrific person. Which is amazing. Usually when you only get one side of a story the person telling the story looks like a saint and the other person the the devil. This is all your story, your words, and you come off as one of the worst examples of humankind. I know that is harsh, but it is the way I see it. The fact that you can't tells me you may have some real psychological issues that need to be dealt with.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes she will break up with him and the two of you will live happily ever after that is until she cheats on you or you cheat on her because you've found the next woman of your dreams.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Bobthebuilder said:


> I want to do that but don't want to make her mad.


How old are you?


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

[QUOT


karole said:


> How old are you?


I've said at least 2 times in this thread


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Of course you do, we aren't living your life. We can only go by what you've said here and it paints a really scary story.
> 
> Your first post said your wife cheated on you 1 month ago, although you didn't have any proof I'll just assume you are right. For that you do deserve some sympathy and have a right to be bitter. From there you go totally down hill.
> 
> ...


She's spending time with me and my kids. She has fun. She doesn't take things seriously. She knows when I'm joking, I just joking. My wife could not do that. We are happy and I will wait for her. I lost everything for my wife when I caught her texting. So she can just go on somewhere and screw every guy she can, she's not worth my time. I don't care to respond to any questions she has. If she passed on today it would be just another day for me. She had some nerve to call me. And if this doesn't make any sense to anyone out here then I don't know what will. 

I know my gf will leave her man. She's happy with me. He doesn't satisfy her like I do. Which is why she works at my company and is spending time with me..


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Bob the Builder, can we fix it?

Tell us more about your wife’s affair.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Luckylucky said:


> Bob the Builder, can we fix it?
> 
> Tell us more about your wife’s affair.


I don't know and I don't care.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

‘She doesn't take things seriously’

I mean, who would take you seriously.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Bobthebuilder said:


> I don't know and I don't care.


So you have proof that she had one, is that what ‘I don’t know means’?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Bobthebuilder said:


> She's spending time with me and my kids. She has fun. She doesn't take things seriously. She knows when I'm joking, I just joking. My wife could not do that. We are happy and I will wait for her. I lost everything for my wife when I caught her texting. So she can just go on somewhere and screw every guy she can, she's not worth my time. I don't care to respond to any questions she has. If she passed on today it would be just another day for me. She had some nerve to call me. And if this doesn't make any sense to anyone out here then I don't know what will.
> 
> I know my gf will leave her man. She's happy with me. He doesn't satisfy her like I do. Which is why she works at my company and is spending time with me..


She is happy with you but still screwing her boyfriend. And you know she will leave him, but today she still chooses to be with him. Is your relationship with her sexual? I assumed it was, but thought I would ask. If so, I can't understand how you would be okay with sharing your "queen", your "everything".


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Luckylucky said:


> So you have proof that she had one, is that what ‘I don’t know means’?


I know enough.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> She is happy with you but still screwing her boyfriend. And you know she will leave him, but today she still chooses to be with him. Is your relationship with her sexual? I assumed it was, but thought I would ask. If so, I can't understand how you would be okay with sharing your "queen", your "everything".


It's not just sexual. We spend quality time together. She's been around my kids


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Bobthebuilder said:


> She's been around my kids.


Did you have these kids with your soon-to-be ex?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Bobthebuilder said:


> It's not just sexual. We spend quality time together. She's been around my kids


Right, but she is still having sex with another man that she still calls boyfriend. How does that not bother you?


----------



## coquille (May 8, 2018)

Bobthebuilder said:


> It's not just sexual. We spend quality time together. She's been around my kids


Your kids might be unsettled and confused by their parents' separation and drama, and it is NOT a good idea to introduce them to ANY romantic partner in your life right now. Let them process the divorce right now and give them your love as a father. 
In general, it is not advised to introduce your kids to a new romantic partner until after AT LEAST 6 months into the relationship. Keep them out of your drama.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Prodigal said:


> Did you have these kids with your soon-to-be ex?


No.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 6, 2021)

Luckylucky said:


> So you have proof that she had one, is that what ‘I don’t know means’?


I was asked to tell more about the affair. I don't know. She's denied having one. Besides I don't want to know. Again. I don't care about her. It's odd that some on here don't see that I don't give 2 craps about her. She needed to know about my gf and see she exists. 

She doesn't ever mention that she's screwing the bf. And I don't ask. I believe they will be over soon. Again, she migrating her life with mine. If she didn't want to be with me or around me, she wouldn't work at my company....making it obvious that she's with me and working for me.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

There is no such thing as "the one" or a "soulmate". There are good ones and there are bad ones but there is no ONE.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Bobthebuilder said:


> I was asked to tell more about the affair. I don't know. She's denied having one. Besides I don't want to know. Again. I don't care about her. It's odd that some on here don't see that I don't give 2 craps about her. She needed to know about my gf and see she exists.
> 
> She doesn't ever mention that she's screwing the bf. And I don't ask. I believe they will be over soon. Again, she migrating her life with mine. If she didn't want to be with me or around me, she wouldn't work at my company....making it obvious that she's with me and working for me.


Why do you drop you wife like a bad habit for screwing around, and not even care that your queen has a boyfriend that she’s still screwing?? It doesn’t matter to you... but your wife texting other dudes does. Who cares if she leaves her boyfriend. You are happy now, so why does she need to change anything? Send your pictures together to her boyfriend then. Shouldn’t he know you’re so happy together too?


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

I really like your new girlfriend, she’s smart.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

QuietRiot said:


> Why do you drop you wife like a bad habit for screwing around, and not even care that your queen has a boyfriend that she’s still screwing?? It doesn’t matter to you... but your wife texting other dudes does. Who cares if she leaves her boyfriend. You are happy now, so why does she need to change anything? Send your pictures together to her boyfriend then. Shouldn’t he know you’re so happy together too?


OP really doesn't make any sense. He really comes off as a horrible person. I'm not even sure why this post got started. Her being with her boyfriend doesn't seem to be having any impact on the affair/relationship, so why would he need us to tell him if we think she will leave the BF?




Bobthebuilder said:


> I was asked to tell more about the affair. I don't know. She's denied having one. Besides I don't want to know. Again. I don't care about her. It's odd that some on here don't see that I don't give 2 craps about her. She needed to know about my gf and see she exists.
> 
> She doesn't ever mention that she's screwing the bf. And I don't ask. I believe they will be over soon. Again, she migrating her life with mine. If she didn't want to be with me or around me, she wouldn't work at my company....making it obvious that she's with me and working for me.


I think everyone clearly knows how you feel about your wife and to be blunt it is disgusting. I don't think I'm taking a gamble in saying that every single person reading this post has more sympathy for your wife than for you. I can confidently say she is much better off without you. You don't really know if she had an affair, but you want to believe she has to help justify your own actions. And as QR said, why would you care if she was having an affair? You don't mind your current partner getting laid by you and another person. Of course she doesn't talk to you about having sex with her BF. You are the OM that she is screwing and you provide her paycheck. But you can count on it that she is having sex with him. Have you asked her point blank, are you going to leave your BF and when? If you haven't asked, why not? Maybe you're afraid of the answer? What is her current situation with her BF? Were/are they living together? Does she still see him on a regular basis? Those questions may be a clue to what she plans to do.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Let's forget about it. This dude is already posting in SI asking the same. I guess he didn't like what he was told here.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Bobthebuilder said:


> She's spending time with me and my kids. She has fun. She doesn't take things seriously. She knows when I'm joking, I just joking. My wife could not do that. We are happy and I will wait for her. I lost everything for my wife when I caught her texting. So she can just go on somewhere and screw every guy she can, she's not worth my time. I don't care to respond to any questions she has. If she passed on today it would be just another day for me. She had some nerve to call me. And if this doesn't make any sense to anyone out here then I don't know what will.
> 
> I know my gf will leave her man. She's happy with me. He doesn't satisfy her like I do. Which is why she works at my company and is spending time with me..


But still ****ing another man. Glad that doesn’t bother you. 
“He doesn’t satisfy her like I do“ - says her, to you, afterwards...
Hopefully she washes in between, unless you’re one of those guys that’s into stirring another man’s porridge, as it were.

You have built up a completely delusional narcissistic fantasy world here - and the chances of it not crashing down spectacularly are slim to none. But I’m sure when that happens, it will be someone else’s fault.


----------

